# Double post issue



## Xue Sheng

It appears that MT is having a posting issue again. In the last person thread if you post it ends up posting 2 of the same post, and in some cases 3 times This posting issue has occurred using both Safari and Chrome


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> It appears that MT is having a posting issue again. In the last person thread if you post it ends up posting 2 of the same post, and in some cases 3 times This posting issue has occurred using both Safari and Chrome


What double-posting issue?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> It appears that MT is having a posting issue again. In the last person thread if you post it ends up posting 2 of the same post, and in some cases 3 times This posting issue has occurred using both Safari and Chrome


What double-posting issue?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> It appears that MT is having a posting issue again. In the last person thread if you post it ends up posting 2 of the same post, and in some cases 3 times This posting issue has occurred using both Safari and Chrome


What double-posting issue?


----------



## Xue Sheng

I currently see 3 of your posts here


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Xue Sheng said:


> I currently see 3 of your posts here


See? Not a double-post.


----------



## Xue Sheng

gpseymour said:


> See? Not a double-post.



Well I now see 4


----------



## marques

The same here. I thought it was my dumb smartphone.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

I'm enjoying the double-posts. I get to choose more than one rating for a given post!


----------



## JowGaWolf

I'm not sure if this is the same problem or not, but I don't get double posts.  However when I send a message it always appears as if it's sending but it never clears the message that I was sending.  So I check to see if my message was sent and I see it in the discussion.   I would have double posted because the first messages stays as if I didn't send it.


----------



## JowGaWolf

I'm not sure if this is the same problem or not, but I don't get double posts.  However when I send a message it always appears as if it's sending but it never clears the message that I was sending.  So I check to see if my message was sent and I see it in the discussion.   I would have double posted because the first messages stays as if I didn't send it.

Just checking to see if the message clears if I click Post Reply a second time. The message above is the message that was left being after I replied the first time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm not sure if this is the same problem or not, but I don't get double posts.  However when I send a message it always appears as if it's sending but it never clears the message that I was sending.  So I check to see if my message was sent and I see it in the discussion.   I would have double posted because the first messages stays as if I didn't send it.
> 
> Just checking to see if the message clears if I click Post Reply a second time. The message above is the message that was left being after I replied the first time.


That does appear to be the same issue. And you ended up with a double-post while posting about it!


----------



## donald1

its kinda funny because its happening through various threads. at first i assumed it was just last person #5 but nope. its everywhere else too


----------



## Xue Sheng

This apparently is still not fixed.


Here is what happens
Type a post
Hit post Reply
it runs and runs and runs
Post reply comes back as blue but nothing appears to post
Hit button again, same thing happens
Hit refresh on the browser and then the posts appear and you see 2

It takes for ever for the first post to stop running to return to the blue post button and equally as long for it to do the same thing all over again

This is occurring in Blog posts too

This is rather annoying, takes way to much time and not worth me wasting my time dealing with it or giving info to help diagnose if it is not getting fixed.

I will check from time to time but until it is fixed I'm out....when it is fixed...."I'll be back"

Xue out...peace


----------



## Hyoho

Same problem with malware redirects. I am using Firefox


----------



## Hyoho

Same problem with malware redirects. I am using Firefox


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Sunday morning and it appears this is not happening anymore?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Sunday morning and it appears this is not happening anymore?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I take that back it is still happening and I had to refresh this page for my post to show up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I take that back!


----------



## jks9199

Folks, 
We've referred this to the staff at Forum Foundry.  It's the weekend, so it may take a day or two for them to get to it.  I suspect there's a server issue... but that's the end of my knowledge.  I'll do my best to keep you in the loop..


----------



## FighterTwister

Thank you good to know and that its acknowledged.


----------



## Xue Sheng

It appears to be all fixed all better...thanks MT


----------

